# WE CAN FIGURE OUT OUR CUT SCORE!!!!



## JoeysVee (Jun 26, 2006)

Please provide the following info...

What afternoon module did you take? I took the Thermal/Fluids module.

Attach your score distribution (or write type it here). This will allow us to figure out the scoring distribution for sure once we have a few distributions posted.

Play along if you want to know your overall score with a 100% confidence. Then once we know our scores we will be able to figure out the cut score. The cut score will be higher than the highest failure score. Does this make sense?

So for example if we have 10 people post there distribution for the thermal/fluids module and the highest failure score is a 56 then we will know the cut off score was at least 57...ya get it.

So come on help figure this all out. We will have three different cut scores...one for each of the following...

Thermal/Fluids

Machine Design

HVAC

I hope this works.

:beerchug


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 26, 2006)

^Bump

Get in on this people. I am interested in the findings. It'll be helpful for those who test in the future.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

true, we should have one of these for every discipline, if we get enough people who failed to post theres we should be able to roughly calculate the cut score


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah....this will work but not to many people just dying to take part in this...come on guys!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2006)

I searched high and low for my score sheet, I know I left it with our normal pile of mail at the house, but my wife had the day off yesterday and "cleaned"

she said she didnt throw it away, but I dont trust her....

but if we got enough people from each discipline we could get agood estimate on what the test score was.

I still dont think my AM session was an even 8,8,8,8,8, breakdown of each Civil Discipline though, I will count in October..


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 27, 2006)

Was I the only ME that took the thermal module that failed??? Gosh I hope not. If you also failed the ME PE will you please post your distribution? Thanks!


----------

